# Livingston saturday 13



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Took my buddy Grady (whackmaster) out to try our luck on some whitebass. Foggy start to the day. 1st stop just a few whitebass so on to stop #2 did a little better and then on to #3 stop and found the motherload. We caught our 50 in no time. Doesn't take long when you pull them in 2 and 3 at a time. Tried a little drift fishing but no takers today. It was fun fishing again with Grady.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Many of those look thick and nice!


----------



## Shallow*Minded (Nov 22, 2014)

WTG


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice haul!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job Robert, lets see if you can do it again today. Be there at 7:30!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I always heard that every blind hog finds an acorn sometimes. LOL !!! Good report Robert.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> I always heard that every blind hog finds an acorn sometimes. LOL !!! Good report Robert.


I get lucky from time to time. Lol

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Robert. It was a lot of fun...


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Look like a good trip.Sorry been having trouble returning your private message.It would not go through for some reason.What I meant when I say modifiying the slabs were adding an extra stinger treble hook to the top of them slabs and those whites will hook them self when they are in a feeding frenzy.Must be very carefull not to grab the fish to remove hooks are you will get hooked your self.Use a fish grabber or just use your pliers to shake the hooks off.Its good when you are alone and want to fill the cooler really quick.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Bruce

www.txdovehunts.com


----------

